# Использование меха от советского аккордеона для аккордеонов других производителей



## Дормидонт (17 Янв 2020)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые мастера!
Хочу задать два вопроса:
1. Возможно вам мой первый вопрос покажется наивным, но всё же хочу спросить: а не подойдёт ли мех от советских аккордеонов, например "Рапсодия" к аккордеонам немецким? Если- да, то к каким? И наоборот: состыковать немецкую механику с мехом (с рамкой естественно) "Рапсодии"?
Вопрос, как вы понимаете, возник в связи с тем, что на "Авито" по бросовым ценам продаются советские аккордеоны. И они в очень даже неплохом состоянии (я сейчас не затрагиваю вопрос, что их и в советское время не покупали).
2. Вопрос второй: в советское время ВО ВСЕХ, так называемых магазинах "Культтовары", как сейчас помню, стоял аккордеон "Красный партизан".
А вот посмотрел по И-нету; нашёл статью о заводе "Красный партизан", а о самом аккордеоне -ничего. Очевидно, более позднего выпуска "Рапсодия"-кое что есть, а о "партизане" -ничего.
У меня есть неплохо звучащий, как мне представляется, "Royal Standart Montana"; Есть "Horch"-побитый, с плохой компрессией (сделал что мог), но у него звучание несколько другое; есть совсем неважнецкий "Stradella" (самый первый из купленных; один нехороший человек мне его всучил за достаточно приличную цену после того, как я, загоревшись, вспомнил, что в детстве, таки учился играть на аккордеоне и решил восстановить навыки).
А сейчас уже, наверное, какая-то болезнь развилась : я как вижу, что по бросовым ценам продаются аккордеоны, и как вспомню, как родители, пардон, жопы рвали, чтобы накопить на аккордеон в советское время ... - появляется какая-то труднопреодолимая тяга приобрести инструмент, который продаётся за 2-4-6 тыс. руб. Купил ещё два маленьких типа "Аккорд". 
Приобрёл в общем-то какие-то навыки в разборке, ремонте аккордеонов (ну кроме настройки голосов).
Ну это так к слову.
А по существу заданных вопросов: занимался ли кто-либо?
P.S. Острячков, желающих поупражняться в говноплюйстве над пожилым человеком, прошу не беспокоиться.


----------



## ugly (17 Янв 2020)

Если мех по размеру подойдёт, то почему нет? Переклеить рамки, да и всё.
Но это фантастика...


----------



## Дормидонт (18 Янв 2020)

"...Если мех по размеру подойдёт ..."
Ды-к я ж и спрашивал тех кто занимался этим.
Это понятно, что "если"...


----------



## ugly (18 Янв 2020)

У Вас в городе распродажников всякого старого хлама под видом инструментов нет?
Сходите и померьте...


----------



## Дормидонт (22 Янв 2020)

ugly написал(а):


> Сходите и померьте...


Несерьёзный Вы человек.


----------



## ugly (23 Янв 2020)

А как ещё-то, кроме как проверить самому?
Не гуглится оно...


----------



## MAN (24 Янв 2020)

ugly написал(а):


> А как ещё-то, кроме как проверить самому?
> Не гуглится оно...


Серьёзный человек серьёзно надеется на то, что среди участников форума найдутся люди осведомлённые и достаточно серьёзные для того, чтобы дать ему готовую проверенную опытным путём информацию о точной размерной совместимости меховых камер аккордеонов, производившихся в СССР, и корпусов аналогичных инструментов, сделанных в ГДР, с указанием конкретных моделей, а вы его разочаровываете... Он же видимо не в курсе, что эти части даже с двух аккордеонов одной и той же модели, изготовленных в одной стране и на одной фабрике, строго говоря, не взаимозаменяемы, а подгоняются при изготовлении одна под другую индивидуально. И что мех даже перевернуть задом наперёд или вверх тормашками без небольшой переделки скорее всего не получится, не то что от другого инструмента присобачить. Именно поэтому, при изготовлении нового меха взамен износившегося, как правило используют старые рамки.
Впрочем, я не знаю, современные аккордеоны может быть делают иначе, с использованием высокоточных станков и все их части имеют строго одинаковые посадочные размеры, но здесь ведь речь идёт о старых.
P.S. Пожилого человека я очень прошу на мои слова не обижаться! Я хоть и тоже несерьёзен, подобно *ugly*, и к тому же не являюсь мастером, но мной, как и им, также движет желание помочь, а не поиздеваться.


----------



## ugly (24 Янв 2020)

Дормидонт написал(а):


> А вот посмотрел по И-нету; нашёл статью о заводе "Красный партизан", а о самом аккордеоне -ничего.


Видимо, очень сильно хлам. В продаже иногда встречаются, но дэка там фанерная, со всеми вытекающими.


----------



## Дормидонт (24 Янв 2020)

MAN написал(а):


> ...P.S. Пожилого человека я очень прошу на мои слова не обижаться! ....


Да ладно. Бог с Вами.
Мне уже ответил один человек исчерпывающе в личной переписке.
О том о чём Вы говорите, я догадывался.
И рамку знаю, что МОЖНО, да и не трудно переклеить.
У меня сейчас в наличии Royal Standart Montana, Stradella, Horch.
Первые два совсем не плохи (конечно на мой не профессиональный взгляд).
И разницу в звучании я чувствую.
А вот Horch уже совсем неважнецкая компрессия.
Есть у меня ещё и советский Орин 2 -ну это так. купил потому что не жалко стало 500 руб отдать за чей-то труд.
Конечно, он просто стоит как "украшение".
Был ещё Weltmeister SeperatoStandart, но мне его звук не понравился, какой-то металлический и я его сменял на саксофон тенор *неисправный) -так для украшения.
А вот Stradella -мне нравится как звучит.
Это мой первый аккордеон. Купил за достаточно дорого у одного человека.
В детстве когда-то меня "мучили" игре на аккордеоне и замучили настолько, что привили стойкое отвращение через: запихивание в публичные выступления (пихали во все смотры, пьянки когда гости собирались и т.п.).
Однако, вот бесследно не пошло.
И вот уже глубоко на пенсии-стрельнуло.
И кроме того, мне нравится возится чисто технически.
Тот же самый Royal Standart я разобрал; выяснил почему стучали клавиши; заменил демпфирующую подкладку под клавишами, кое-что подклеил, почистил, подогнал и -собрал главное - играет. Клавиши не стучат. Клапаны не пропускают.
Трудно было проволоку на которой клавиши закреплены были вынуть, а потом собрать -ничего справился.


----------



## Дормидонт (24 Янв 2020)

А знаете как проволоку под клавишами вытаскивал? -Не простое это дело было; она приросла как бы.
Я взял трансформатор небольшой (около 12 в) и подсоединил к этой проволоке , причём в верхней части контактный провод засунул между верхними клавишами, плотно натянул (со второго раза, первый раз =в месте крепления провода из-за плохого контакта провод начал разогреваться).
Подал напряжение -за какие-то секунды проволока раскалилась до светло-вишнёвого цвета.
И после охлаждения удалось сдвинуть, используя ручные тисочки. (На фото -не мои, а из Интернета, но у меня такие же).
По другой технологии: надо было сверлить отверстие сверху в месте нахождения проволоки, но я таки остановился вот на трансформаторе, хотя с первой попытки, не имея опыта, и прижёг чуть-чуть клавишу с боку. Главное -хороший контакт. И всё получится.


----------

